# Merry Christmas from Lux, Poison Ivy and Me



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes I'm and idiot!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Lmao that was great......... well done. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LMAO~!!!! OMG that was a little creepy but I loved IT ~!!! 
Happy Holidays to you aLL ~!! hahahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

haaaaahahahahaha i just fell out of my chair! that's hilarious! theyre both taller then you when you're all standin up hehehe 

Merry Christmas Lux, Ivy and Doug!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! Very nice.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL Merry x-mas!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That was crazy!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha that is hilarious! I've seen those before, but never with a dogs head! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL that is SO GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg ahahhahaha

i love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

that is awesome ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

LMAO.......that was sweet


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! I'm glad you all thought it was funny!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha...that was great...Enjoyed it a bunch


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

ok that was hilarious. Happy Holidays


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas! That made my day! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

That was awesome.....had to gather around all the kids to watch! Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao that was awesome thanks elvis


----------

